# Grab some ear plugs, Farm House, Coleshill, August 2013



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 19, 2013)

I saw this farm house as we were about to enter Coleshill, on the the main road. The road traffic noise was crazy, we couldn't hear each other speak. 
The photo's for the living room area turned out too bad to post, as it was very dark, but I have managed to find a few interior, that have turned out OK.
The farm would have been lovely in it's day, lots of land, stables and outbuildings.
Can't find any infromation for the property, I am just glad I didn't have to try and fall asleep listening to that traffic!
A nice little bonus to our day..


----------



## Bones out (Aug 19, 2013)

I reckon it would have just been horse and carts plodding outside when that was built. 

Nice work that.


----------



## mrtoby (Aug 19, 2013)

I have seen this before and stopped off there last year. Was the big life-size soft toy dog still guarding outside?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 19, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> I have seen this before and stopped off there last year. Was the big life-size soft toy dog still guarding outside?



Funny you should ask that!
I saw this white fluffy thing against the outside wall, I thought it was a dead ferret. I followed the tail up and screamed out, when I saw it was a big dog, a saint Bernard, for a second I thought it was real but dead!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 19, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> I have seen this before and stopped off there last year. Was the big life-size soft toy dog still guarding outside?



Yeah, same place, I stopped here earlier in the year but didn't think it warranted a report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great looking building and looks quite old.


----------



## borntobemild (Aug 21, 2013)

Quite sad really - looking at once was a lovely family home.

Maybe the noise drove them out and they couldn't sell.

Only a matter of time before it's knocked down and replaced by a drive-in McDonalds.


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice! That roof support is crazy! Like 'lets just whack half a tree up ere shall us'?  and I probably would've shrieked a bit at the dog too....


----------

